# Relaxed Ladies with Thick Hair - What's your Secret???



## sunnieb (Jul 5, 2011)

For the sake of this thread, I want to hear from fully relaxed ladies.

Relaxed ladies who don't have thin, limp, see-through hair - what's your secret???  

Before you began your HHJ, what did your hair look like?

What do you think contributed to your thick hair?

Any other tips/tricks/techniques you can think of?

Finally, PICS!  Come on ladies, show of those pics of your thick relaxed hair!!  Doesn't matter if you're EL, WL, or anywhere in between.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll start:

Before you began your HHJ, what did your hair look like?  My hair broke off if I looked at it too hard!    I had hair, but it was dry.  When I'd go to the salon, my hair would get over-processed and slicked down.  I looked like a wet seal. 

What do you think contributed to your thick hair?  Finding LHCF, stretching relaxers, giving up direct heat, airdrying, regular trims, firing my stylist and becoming a total DIYer.

Any other tips/tricks/techniques you can think of?  Scarf method is the best!  Also, I can't get lazy with my hair.  I have to stay on top of my hair game at all times.  My hair suffered last fall because of my laziness.  

Finally, PICS! Come on ladies, show of those pics of your thick relaxed hair!! Doesn't matter if you're EL, WL, or anywhere in between. 

Here ya go:

Banana Clip Ponytails 











Braidout:





Buns:


----------



## ezina (Jul 5, 2011)

Great thread! Looking to hear from you guys.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 5, 2011)

Your hair looks amazing....


----------



## kittikat24 (Jul 5, 2011)

This was my hair when I first started on this journey..Aug. 2006
~





Here's a pic of my hair Dec. 2008..I was relaxed and my hair was relatively thick 
~
What helped IMO:
1)*Less Heat*..I dramatically reduced the amount of heat on my hair, and began joining challenges I DC'd alot more.
2) *Castor Oil*...this was my favorite for my ends!! (still love it!)
3) *Stretching touch-ups*...I learned this early on and I'm thankful for it! I usually stretched 3-4 months, then gradually increased it.
4) *Protective styles*--My hair was always up, and is still a habit now!

I relaxed until Feb. 2009, that was my last touch up...since then I've transitioned to Natural. BUT I loved my hair when it was relaxed..no negatives Once I learned how to grow relaxed hair, I thought I'd give natural a try!


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 5, 2011)

^^^How could I forget about Castor Oil and Protective Styling????  These are absolute 'musts' in my regimen!


----------



## Toy (Jul 5, 2011)

Before you began your HHJ, what did your hair look like?
 


What do you think contributed to your thick hair?

Moisturizing,Co washes,Protective Styling.

Any other tips/tricks/techniques you can think of?

The 3 listed above has helped me 

Finally, PICS! Come on ladies, show of those pics of your thick relaxed hair!! Doesn't matter if you're EL, WL, or anywhere in between.[/QUOTE]


----------



## taz007 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, some beautiful heads of hair in here!  I will come back with some pics soon!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jul 6, 2011)

OH-MY-GOOOOOOOODNESS Sunnie!  LOVE your hair, love your answers, love this thread! 

*Before you began your HHJ, what did your hair look like?*
Thick, SL hair (attached pic)

*What do you think contributed to your thick hair?*
Genetics, not overlapping relaxers, limiting direct heat use.  I believed this before my HHJ.  

*Any other tips/tricks/techniques you can think of?*
When I really want to "thicken" up my hair I stretch my relaxers.  Also, not relaxing bone straight.  I'm actually relaxed pretty straight right now...no-lye get it BONE-laxed!   Also airdrying helps the hair to appear thicker.

Pitchaaaasssssssssssssssssssss!!!


----------



## NYAmicas (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice hair pics OP, I shall put some up tomorrow because I'm feeling too lazy right about now.

Relaxed ladies who don't have thin, limp, see-through hair - what's your secret??? 
Family tree, lol.
Before you began your HHJ, what did your hair look like?
Thin, a bit below SL but very very dry and damaged.
What do you think contributed to your thick hair?
Genetics, my hair has always been very thick.
Any other tips/tricks/techniques you can think of?
I actually came in here for tips. I read a lot of posts here and honestly think that the thickness of my hair is causing major upkeep problems. Washing, drying, styling, flat ironing......it all takes far too long to do. If I dont have the time or products I have to pray I dont look a hot mess because of my hair.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 6, 2011)

Relaxed ladies who don't have thin, limp, see-through hair - what's your secret???
*
Before you began your HHJ, what did your hair look like?*
In in 2007 I was pregnant and cut my hair to about neck length (just barely able to go in a ponytail) for a change.  Prior to that it was just about full shoulder length.  I've always had fine strands but I would wash weekly blow dry and flat iron and there was hair all over my home, like everywhere - even in meals that I cookederplexed.  My hair was very dry and was dull looking. Before starting my journey in June 2010 I had has several trims because I always had *lots* of split ends. The only reason I wasn't bald was because I would go to places like supercuts and walmart for my trims where they don't cut inches and inches off
*

What do you think contributed to your thick hair?*
Increase in moisture as I now deep condition weekly, co wash weekly (off and on) and the key I think for me has been the reduction of heat.  I will still flat iron about twice a month but on the lowest heat.  I air dry majority of the time - once I figured out how to air dry properly thickness came rather quick....shhh don't tell anyone but I wasn't sure I wanted thickness (the fine limp hair blew in the wind)

Any other tips/tricks/techniques you can think of?
-handling your hair like fine silk really helps in preserving your hair
-start with the ends in mind, moisturize, seal, condition the ends first
-ACV rinses/Aloe Vera - PH levels are very important
-wheat germ oil 
-tying your hair up at night
-finger detangling (new to me) start with finger detangling
-low manipulation style

Finally, PICS! Come on ladies, show of those pics of your thick relaxed hair!! Doesn't matter if you're EL, WL, or anywhere in between.
I don't have the length the other ladies do but I've retained every inch (except those trimmed off) so I'm on the right path

 1 year

 Start

 7 mths air drying

 3 month

 early low man style (note the short hairs in the kitchen)

Sorry about the order...

great thread sunnieb


----------



## SuchaLady (Jul 6, 2011)

Relaxed ladies who don't have thin, limp, see-through hair - what's your secret??? 
*CASTOR OIL!* My mama would buy some good ole dax grease and castor oil and mix those suckers together and that was it. 

Before you began your HHJ, what did your hair look like?
*It was very thick and long. Actually my hair from 2 or 3 years ago looks better than my hair does now Crazy I know. But hey it is what it is. *

What do you think contributed to your thick hair?

*NO DIRECT HEAT! I did not get my hair flatironed until I was 17 years old (now 20) I was just telling my mom and sister I wish I had never gotten it done at all*


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Jul 6, 2011)

My hair was a HAM because I was deployed and had no idea how to take care of it. I overprocessed it with relaxers, used high heat just about everyday, and didn't know what a deep conditioner was. 

Enough was enough.





I was able to quickly rebound thanks for the Aphogee line and regular deep conditioning. I say in less than a month, my chronic breakage and dry scalp stopped. I credit that to the reconstructor. 

I went through many phases, haircuts, trims, and bandwagons but still made steady progress. 

April 2009





I got on cruise control (but still a PJ) with washing, DC and rollersetting. 

March 2010 (I was transitioning with the BKT)





I bc'd and spent 10 months natural. 





I relaxed in April 2011 - well texlaxed because my stylist couldn't straighten me out in time with Mizani BB.

My hair is in excellent condition. My regimen is uber simple and my hair is very happy. I have virtually no breakage, my ends are in excellent condition, I use heat frequently about weekly), and shedding is not noticeable. Now, I'm just enjoying my hair and growing it out.






My regimen link is in my siggy.


----------



## Bnster (Jul 6, 2011)

Relaxed ladies who don't have thin, limp, see-through hair - what's your secret???  

Before you began your HHJ, what did your hair look like?













*What do you think contributed to your thick hair?*

Taking care of my hair by doing my own washes on a regular basis - weekly.

Prepooing with oils or conditioners, *protein treatment*, DC with oil & ceramides with heat, *Porosity Control & ACV rinses*.

Coated my hair with conditioner (rinse out and leave ins) and oil by layers, making sure the hair is evenly coated hence moisturized.

Upped my moisturize levels and sealing the hair - twice daily. Bagging my ends at night, Silk scarf and satin pillow cases.


*Any other tips/tricks/techniques you can think of?*

I think the fullness came when I concentrated fixing my problem spot - the broken area at the back of my head.  Constant care of moisturizing and time to allow it to grow back. My hair is fine but now I have body as well as length.

I only flat iron on the 2nd lowest level, in doing so the hair isn't limp and there is body.

Detangle your hair with NTM (conditioner) or Aloe Vera Juice and oil prior to washing and washing in braids.  Use a shower comb in the shower to prevent breakage.

Also to grow back my nape which is a work in process, I have stopped relaxing that area. 

I have started doing my own relaxer so I hope that helps as well to control how much time I allow for relaxing.

For me my hair took a turn around when I started taking care of it.


*PIC:*

This pic is from Apr 2011.  End of this year I will cut it back to top of bra strap for evenness.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Jul 6, 2011)

I think what REALLY helped me when I was relaxed was STRETCHING my relaxers, and NOT overlapping.   

I used to stretch and try to go at least 12 weeks post every touchup.  10 weeks post the minimum.  When I did that, my hair started thickening up.  When I REALLY saw improvement it was when I not only stretched my relaxers, but also started using a MILD relaxer instead of a regular strength.  That did WONDERS for my hair.  My hair thrived and grew to be the longest it had ever been.   


I used to beat myself up badly for having "fine" textured hair when I was relaxed.    Now that I'm natural, my hair is still "fine" textured I guess, but it's sooo much thicker than when I had the relaxer in my hair.  I had to realize that sometimes there aren't any real "secrets" to "thick relaxed hair".  Sometimes, a person just has naturally THICK hair and so when they relax their hair, they're hair has the tendency to remain thick! 

My hair on the other hand was just simply fine-textured.  It wasn't damaged, or anything...just fine and low density.  There weren't any real secrets.  I got tired of trying to search for the "magic formula" to thick relaxed hair and just ended up transitioning to go natural.  That was when I realized that perhaps relaxing for as long as I did (17+ years) was NOT beneficial for my hair in the long run, and that no matter what state my hair was in, it was going to  be "fine"-textured.  My hair is just simply thicker now.  It's still fine, it's just thicker w/out the chemical.


----------



## Afrolinda (Jul 6, 2011)

Great thread!


----------



## Dommo (Jul 6, 2011)

Genetics.....thank goodness


----------



## vtoodler (Jul 6, 2011)

OP, I don't think there's anything wrong your hair.


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jul 6, 2011)

For me, simply giving up blowdrying was the key.  No direct heat styling except once in a blue moon in the salon.  Wet sets.


----------



## mzbrown (Jul 6, 2011)

I've always had thick hair (mom says I get it from my dad). Before finding LHCF my family had me convinced it was a curse. Stylist used to tell me how thick it was like it was a curse ( I even had a stylist use thinning shears to thin my hair when I was 17). I can't wait to get my hair super healthy so I can show off my thickness like the rest of you ladies. Great thread!


----------



## browniemiss (Jul 6, 2011)

My hair is pretty thick, but I dont have any secrets. lol. I think it is just naturally thick. I will say that I relax approximately every 12 weeks. I have stretched longer than that. I dont use much heat. I dont have an exact regimen though. I really need to work on one.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jul 6, 2011)

*waits for taz007 *

She made such a remarkable comeback from her natural days according to that old pic she used to have up


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Before you began your HHJ, what did your hair look like?

*My hair looked good. It was thick and healthy. I use to wear it in a shoulder length bob type hairstyle then I decided to grow it out when I reached apl.*

What do you think contributed to your thick hair?

*I stretch my relaxers and I'm careful when detangling.*

Any other tips/tricks/techniques you can think of?

*Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. pay attention to your moisture and protein balance? Because to much of either could lead to breakage. And make sure you get enough protein in your diet because that is what hair is made up of.*

The first pic is of my hair about 2 months ago and the last is one taken recently. I will be maintaining at HL for a thicker hemline.


----------



## MsKdBee (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello Ladies,

I am more of a lurker and rarely post but I thought this thread was great!!!



*what's your secret???* 

Genetics.....lol I have super coarse thick resiliant hair so throughout my hair journey it has remained thick no matter what craziness I have put it through...lol.( i have always been relaxed)



*Before you began your HHJ, what did your hair look like?*

It was damaged and dry and a little past neck length(it was cut in a bob at the time)

*What do you think contributed to your thick hair?*

 Deep Conditioning and learning my hair......(My hair cannot tolerate a lot of protein....setback city....it turns into straw and snaps off no matter what dc i follow the treatment with....so I only use it with every touch up now 


*Any other tips/tricks/techniques you can think of?*

Drink lots of water, take your vitamins, scalp massages are wonderful for circulation, baby your ends, and remember that the health of the hair is always going to be more important than the length or thickness....


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Jul 7, 2011)

i love this thread!!! thanks ladies for all the tips


----------



## nyreeroberts1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Before you began your HHJ, what did your hair look like?
My hair has always been thick, but always somewhere around shoulder length as well.

What do you think contributed to your thick hair?
Relaxer Stretching is number 1 on my list. In college, I used to relax every 4 weeks, now its every 4 months. 

Any other tips/tricks/techniques you can think of?

Moisturizing my ends daily, daily co-washing in the last month of my relaxer stretch, limiting direct heat (roller sets or braid outs) 






 2005 Sorry this is the only one I have with shorter hair 






 2011


----------



## browniemiss (Jul 7, 2011)

MsKdBee said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am more of a lurker and rarely post but I thought this thread was great!!!


 

LOL!! Me, too. I usually post on non-hair related stuff. However, this thread was great! It's also great to learn what you other ladies are doing!! Great tips and GORGEOUS hair all up in this thread!!


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 7, 2011)

Before you began your HHJ, what did your hair look like?
I was a thick haired natural before my hair journey.  I kept my hair short because long thick, type 4 natural hair was too much of a hassle. Sometime after beginning my hair journey to grow long hair, I relaxed.  

What do you think contributed to your thick hair?
Mostly Genetics and then just ensuring that I keep a consistent low manipulation regimen.

Any other tips/tricks/techniques you can think of?
Just find what your hair truly loves and stick to it. I find that having good detangling products and practices is key in making sure you strands do not thin out.  

PICS:
My natural hair at its longest (I never let it get past APL):





Relaxed Hair:
My 2 favorite pics:










I had to cut my hair shortly after that last pic, this is what my hair currently looks like:


----------



## kismettt (Jul 7, 2011)

i just have really thick hair.  when i relax, i tell the stylist not to relax "bone straight", but tbh, it has never made a difference.  i've heard all my life "ooh you have a lot of hair".  

when i was in hs, i started doing my hair everyday with a curling iron & it was still thick, it was just split/dry/gross.  

ETA: I had the best hair when i was in early hs, because i literally didn't do a damn thing to it...EVER.  i'd get it done every 2 weeks in middle school and didn't touch it after.  freshman year, my mom stopped taking me to the salon as often so i just didn't do anything to it.  even wash it.     no products, no heat, i'd comb through it, that's it.  outside of the grossness factor... lol.

and now i just wash with wen or sulfate free shampoo.  use mizani headdress and seal with oil.  i do the occasional protein/moisture treatment every 3-6 months.  i air dry or sit under my hooded dryer.  sometimes i'll blow it out. sometimes i'll flat iron.  i work out almost daily so i don't really do anything to my hair unless i'm going out or need a touch up.  
















ETA: braidout on relaxed hair a couple years ago


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Jul 7, 2011)

kismettt said:


> i just have really thick hair. when i relax, i tell the stylist not to relax "bone straight", but tbh, it has never made a difference. i've heard all my life "ooh you have a lot of hair".
> 
> when i was in hs, i started doing my hair everyday with a curling iron & it was still thick, it was just split/dry/gross.
> 
> ...


  @ YOUR HAIR!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 7, 2011)

For the sake of this thread, I want to hear from fully relaxed ladies.

Relaxed ladies who don't have thin, limp, see-through hair - what's your secret??? Before you began your HHJ, what did your hair look like?
My hair has always been considered long and thick by IRL standards even when I was neglectful to it.

What do you think contributed to your thick hair?
I would like to say genetics but my hair is not a reflection of what the rest of my family's hair looks like. They have shorter/thinner hair. They, however, are not on a HHJ, so the verdict is out on the secret but for the sake of answering the question, I will say genetics.

Any other tips/tricks/techniques you can think of?
Protective styling and weekly DCing/steaming have improved length retention. My hair's thickness is the same now as before. My temples are fuller now than previously thanks to jbco.

Finally, PICS! Come on ladies, show of those pics of your thick relaxed hair!! Doesn't matter if you're EL, WL, or anywhere in between. 
See LHCF blog


----------



## taz007 (Jul 8, 2011)

*July 2007*- 100% natural. I fought and fought against the single strand knots and dryness. Lost that battle . LHCF would have really helped!








*November 2007* - Pressed *100% natural* hair. Totally see-through, thin and damaged. My bangs fell out (note the "comb from back" bangs ). I ended up using "Photoshop" to "touch up" my hair in this holiday photo.






*June 2008 *- Found LHCF in January 2009 after my "Comb from back" bangs completely fell out. I did my first Phyto II relaxer here.







*December 2008 *- Joined the APL by December 2009 Challenge (Best thing EVER!)








*June 2009* - Mid-challenge results (I had a MAJOR Mizani Butter Blends setback after this photo. Phyto forever!)







*January 2011 (I believe)*






I will take a more recent photo in about two weeks and add it to my siggy.

The three things that I did to make my hair thicker:

1) Drastically reduced the amount of direct heat
2) Protein/Moisture balance with Joico products
3) Covering the previously relaxed hair with neutralizing shampoo/vaseline during my relaxing process (Oh and getting rid of my stylist)


----------



## isioma85 (Jul 8, 2011)

_Relaxed ladies who don't have thin, limp, see-through hair - what's your secret??? Before you began your HHJ, what did your hair look like?

_Broken off and damaged. Hella damaged  I have always been relaxed, but my problem was usually relaxers not 'taking' , and having a head of underprocessed, thick brush. And I would always put relaxer on my ends  I cringe now just thinking about what I used to do. 
_
What do you think contributed to your thick hair?
_I will say genetics. I was born bald  and I had my hair cut to a buzz fade twice growing up because it kept growing lopsided :crazy: but it always grows back thick and breaks combs. 
_
Any other tips/tricks/techniques you can think of?_ *Stretching *is a key factor for me. Now that I have learned how to properly self relax, my hair can look and feel relatively thin soon after a relaxer, which I HATE . Stretching increases the length of time between the chemical rollercoaster of the relaxing process IMO. You have to be careful to relax on time though, breaking at the demarcation line can leave you with thin ends and thick roots 

****Adding Protein**** I used to think I didn't need protein because I had such thick hair. Wrong. The hair was thick, but breaking off = no growth. Adding protein made my hair a little thicker, but a LOT stronger 

*Reducing Heat/Using A Protectant
*It's up to you to know your hair, but for me I know I can use heat (not everyday though) as long as I have a good protectant. I didn't have one for a long time, but once I added one to my regimen it made a WORLD of difference. A heat styled head that was still full and thick vs one that looked chewed up once the styling products left it.

*Protective Styling
*The less you play with your hair, the more hair you'll have on your head, quite simply 
_

Finally, PICS! Come on ladies, show of those pics of your thick relaxed hair!! Doesn't matter if you're EL, WL, or anywhere in between. _


----------



## NYDee (Jul 8, 2011)

taz007, your hair is really an inspiration. I doubt my hair will ever get as full as yours since i have thin strands but I'm encouraged. Are you texlazed or fully relaxed?

About applying neutralizing shampoo to your hair before relaxer, do you let it dry before you relax? How do you prevent it from getting on the new growth?


----------



## niqu92 (Jul 8, 2011)

*
Before you began your HHJ, what did your hair look like?*
my hair was always long,thick,and healthy before my HHJ so i never really "started" a HHJ because ive pretty much been on a HHJ all my life lol

*What do you think contributed to your thick hair?*
honestly....i think genetics is what contributed to my hair being so thick lol ive done so much stuff to it to the point that im suprised my hair isnt thin and broken off by now.
*
Any other tips/tricks/techniques you can think of?*
when i joined LHCF in october i got really excited and purchased a bunch of products and did all types of things to my hair,i also decided to go without trimming for more than 6months and as a result my hair suffered big time so 2wks ago i had to cut from almost WL to 2inches past BSL. prior to LHCF my regimen was really simple,it wasnt until recently i realized all you need is a simple and effective regimen to have healthy/long hair

i dont flat iron my hair much i usually do braidouts but i workout almost everyday so sometimes i'll co-wash and tie my hair up. i stretch my relaxers for 9wks, i found out 9 is my limit because after 9wks my hair starts breaking like crazy.i always use coconut oil it keeps my hair soft and moisturized and i love the smell
*
Finally, PICS!  Come on ladies, show of those pics of your thick relaxed hair!!  Doesn't matter if you're EL, WL, or anywhere in between.*

[All of my pics are from before i cut my hair,i havnt taken any pics of my hair yet because i havnt had the time]

March 2010.





septembr 2010. i think my head may have been tilted a little bit in this one





october 2010 braidout





nov2010 braidout





jan2011


----------



## taz007 (Jul 8, 2011)

NYDee said:


> @taz007, your hair is really an inspiration. I doubt my hair will ever get as full as yours since i have thin strands but I'm encouraged. *Are you texlazed or fully relaxed*?
> 
> About applying neutralizing shampoo to your hair before relaxer, do you let it dry before you relax? How do you prevent it from getting on the new growth?


 
Thank you!

I think that I am in between fully relaxed and texlaxed as I leave the relaxer in for 20 minutes and comb through it but I mix some goodies into the relaxer.

I do not let the mixture dry when applying Vaseline/neutralizing shampoo to my previously relaxed hair. It took a while to learn how not to ovelap the mix onto the new growth.

Here is a link to how I relax my hair:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/sho...d.php?t=470056 

Oh and here is a pic of my 85% air dried hair:


----------



## browniemiss (Jul 9, 2011)

isioma85 said:


> _Any other tips/tricks/techniques you can think of?_ *Stretching *is a key factor for me. Now that I have learned how to properly self relax, *my hair can look and feel relatively thin soon after a relaxer, which I HATE* . Stretching increases the length of time between the chemical rollercoaster of the relaxing process IMO.


 
I hate this, too. I dont like a "fresh perm" because it makes my hair looks thinner. I prefer the way my hair gets as the perm gets older. The pic in my avi is right after a perm, while the pic in my siggie is a couple of months post relaxer. Looks like two different heads of hair. 

BTW, how long do you stretch?

I recently just learned something about my hair. In the last few months, I got really lazy when it came to deep conditioning. For a long time, my hair would often shed most around 10 to 12 weeks, which is when I usually get a relaxer. I just thought it was "normal". I was ready to make an appt for my relaxer, but this shedding/breaking was freaking me out. This time around, I wanted to hold off on relaxing until I got this shedding under control. I did a deep condition w/ ORS (30 minutes under the dryer, plus overnight - overnight was due to laziness), washed/conditioned with One n' Only Argan Oil Moisture Shampoo and Moisture Conditioner. The breaking/shedding stopped IMMEDIATELY! I dont know which product (the deep conditioning or the shampoo/conditioner) is responsible for it but I am EXCITED. I can stretch a tad bit longer and I can have better control over this shedding that I thought was normal all of this time.


----------



## taz007 (Jul 11, 2011)

Bumping!!!!!!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 11, 2011)

I know OT wanted relaxed ladies responses. However, if it's okay, I would like to respond about my past.

See, I've been on & off the fence about going back to relaxing because honestly my hair was the healthiest then. I wish I had pictures but back then I only knew about Wanakee & had no reason to take pics.

Before I defected on the best stylist ever, I had full MBL, thick from roots to ends, hair. My stylist didn't believe in a bone straight relaxer. I relaxed no sooner than every 3 months, no longer than every 4 months.

I used Affirm Fiberguard. I never used direct heat. I simply washed (jojoba oil prepoo) & DCed weekly & did a rollerset. I used Wanakee's end creme & oil to moisturize & seal.

For the most part my hair stayed under a silk scarf & was always in a protective style. I only got protein treatments with my touch-ups.

I literally owned 6 hair products: Shampoo, Conditioner, Jojoba Oil, Wanakee Ends Creme, Wanakee Hair Oil & Lottabody setting lotion.

No magic growth aids, nothing.

When & if I get tired of this curl again, I will be going back to this routine & relaxing.


----------



## KhandiB (Jul 11, 2011)

I love this thread


----------



## chicha (Jul 11, 2011)

Before it started falling out Genetics. I naturally had alot of hair. And I didnt even take care of it. 

Now I do any and everything to help.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jul 11, 2011)

I havent really been relaxed that long but the only thing that's making it seem thick is my blunt cut. Ill know more about my relaxed hair as it grows.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jul 11, 2011)

Genetics...and

Don't relax bone straight. It weakens the hair and makes it break easier.


----------



## blackberry815 (Jul 11, 2011)

Your Cheeziness said:


> My hair was a HAM because I was deployed and had no idea how to take care of it. I overprocessed it with relaxers, used high heat just about everyday, and didn't know what a deep conditioner was.
> 
> Enough was enough.
> 
> ...



Your Cheeziness who did ur bkt?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Jul 11, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> @Your Cheeziness who did ur bkt?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L


 
The one in the pic I posted was done at Ulta. I don't think they offer it anymore. I also did another myself with QOD Max. The video is on my Youtube.


----------



## blackberry815 (Jul 11, 2011)

Your Cheeziness said:


> The one in the pic I posted was done at Ulta. I don't think they offer it anymore. I also did another myself with QOD Max. The video is on my Youtube.



How often did u do it? Thanks i will check out ur youtube! Whats ur youtube name?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Jul 11, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> How often did u do it? Thanks i will check out ur youtube! Whats ur youtube name?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L


 
The link is in my siggy. I did those two treatments about 3 months apart. I'm not sure exactly. It was in 2010.


----------



## star78 (Jul 11, 2011)

Your Cheeziness said:


> My hair was a HAM because I was deployed and had no idea how to take care of it. I overprocessed it with relaxers, used high heat just about everyday, and didn't know what a deep conditioner was.
> 
> Enough was enough.
> [



I had length but you could literally see through my hair. It was terrible. I just recently had it cut and in the back, my ends look a little like your first pic in 2008. I hope that mine fills out one day again and my ends become thicker and healthier like yours. Very pretty!


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Jul 11, 2011)

star78 said:


> I had length but you could literally see through my hair. It was terrible. I just recently had it cut and in the back, my ends look a little like your first pic in 2008. I hope that mine fills out one day again and my ends become thicker and healthier like yours. Very pretty!



Thanks. Unfortunately, I don't believe in ends filling out. The longer it got, the ends were still see through because of past breakage. So...snip, snip.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 12, 2011)

Bumping....

Sent from my Comet


----------



## hillytmj (Jul 12, 2011)

Very limited direct heat (i.e. flat irons, blow dryers).


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks (Jul 12, 2011)

Not over detangling/ combing hair


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 12, 2011)

*Before you began your HHJ, what did your hair look like?*
Straight busted. Thin, dry, and relaxed bone straight:






This is me- summer 2010:








*What do you think contributed to your thick hair?*


I wouldn't call my hair thick- but I do feel as if I've regained thickness I lost due to not caring for my hair preperly- but my tricks of the trade are 

I'm a super stretcher- I only relax once a year
I texturize- the relaxer only stays on for 5-10 mins. My hair dresser puts in on and then rinses it right out.
Very little direct heat- I only straighten for very important occasions. For instance, it's been five months since I last used direct heat.
Roller sets- My best friend. I don't dry under the hooded dryer.
Castor oil- I don't use this religiously, because when I run out, it isn't easy for me to get my hands on some more. But I feel this oil helps.


----------



## taz007 (Jul 13, 2011)

Beans4reezy your progress always makes me gasp!  Wonderful!


----------



## Saga (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh my gosh - THANK YOU. I always admire women who have THICK, HEALTHY, RELAXED hair...it's hard to accomplish considering that relaxer eats away at the hair and makes it lay down, which makes it look less thick than it was originally. Anytime I see relaxed girls in real life, their hair is either HAM, or it looks like they only have one layer of hair.


----------



## blackberry815 (Jul 15, 2011)

All of u ladies have gorgeous hair...


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> Oh my gosh - THANK YOU. I always admire women who have THICK, HEALTHY, RELAXED hair...it's hard to accomplish considering that relaxer eats away at the hair and makes it lay down, which makes it look less thick than it was originally. Anytime I see relaxed girls in real life, their hair is either HAM, or it looks like they only have one layer of hair.



Ummm .. thanks?


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

And beans4reezy I didn't know you were a texturizer...I thought you texlaxed 

I can't wait to see your reveal  When is your next relaxer? I'm ready


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 15, 2011)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> Oh my gosh - THANK YOU. I always admire women who have THICK, HEALTHY, RELAXED hair...it's hard to accomplish considering that relaxer eats away at the hair and makes it lay down, which makes it look less thick than it was originally. Anytime I see relaxed girls in real life, their hair is either HAM, or it looks like they only have one layer of hair.




This happens for a myriad of reasons: overlapping, using the incorrect strength, using heat incorrectly, etc. Most of us never learned properly which led us to this sight. 


The relaxer does not eat away at the hair. The bonds are broken to release the coil or kink. It only eats away when not properly neutralized


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 19, 2011)

Curlybeauty said:


> And @beans4reezy I didn't know you were a texturizer...I thought you texlaxed
> 
> I can't wait to see your reveal  When is your next relaxer? I'm ready


 
Curlybeauty Awwww, thanks sis! 

My reveal wont be until December. By then I will be 16 months post. I will be sure to post in the Sylver2 inspired stretch thread.


----------



## Solitude (Jul 19, 2011)

*I don’t post many pictures of my hair because I feel like my hair should be longer by now, but I’m not lacking in thickness, so here goes…(my last relaxer was June 4, 2011)
*

Relaxed ladies who don't have thin, limp, see-through hair - what's your secret???  

*I’ve always had thick hair. But, relaxer stretching has contributed. 
*
Before you began your HHJ, what did your hair look like?

*My hair was short because I always cut it to a bob. Growing up, I kept it at shoulder-length or just below. Because my hair is thick, I relaxed it frequently, every 4-6 weeks. Yes, I still had plenty of hair on my head. *

What do you think contributed to your thick hair?

*1. Genetics – both of my parents have lush heads of hair. In the 70’s, my dad had a full fro, a press ‘n curl, then a relaxer before he went back to a fade. My mom is my hair twin, only she overprocesses her hair. 
2. Relaxer stretching
*

Any other tips/tricks/techniques you can think of?

*1. Relaxers stretching is good, but not to the point where it causes breakage.
2. Avoid frequent heat usage (pincurl or Caruso set instead of "bumping")
3. Try to rollerset to straighten - it's gentler on the hair and promotes thickness.

ETA: My hair thinned out some towards the end of 2009 when I was going through the height of my law school stress. I'll try to come back and add a picture later. When that happened, I gave my hair a rest. I would co-wash and wet bun or get cornrows for a week or two or wear a phony pony. It has since pretty much recovered, but I still have trouble with my crown area. *


Finally, PICS! Come on ladies, show of those pics of your thick relaxed hair!! Doesn't matter if you're EL, WL, or anywhere in between.

*I'll add pics in the next post. Let me know if they don't show up.*


----------



## Solitude (Jul 19, 2011)

*Starting picture - professional Dominican Blowout September 2008. My hair was thick, but short and overprocessed. I was relaxing every 4-6 weeks. I started rollersetting: *







*This was January 2009, about 5 or 6 months into my HHJ. This was a professional Dominican blowout:*






*September 2010 rollerset (at home, no blowout): 
*






*February 2011 - professional Dominican blowout (I felt my ends were getting too wispy here) - Sorry for the poor quality, took this picture on my iPhone!: *







*^^^^^^^^^^^^ After this picture, I got a blunt cut (in May) to get rid of wispy ends, but I won't be posting those pictures until the blunt cut grows out. I prefer layers and a little more length than I have now. *


----------



## mimi73 (Jul 19, 2011)

Bumping.....


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 25, 2011)

Bump....

It's official!  Just because you relax doesn't mean you will have thin, limp, lifeless, dull, and see-through hair!

Beautiful hair ladies!

Sent from my Comet


----------



## n_vizion (Jul 25, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> For the sake of this thread, I want to hear from fully relaxed ladies.
> 
> Relaxed ladies who don't have thin, limp, see-through hair - what's your secret???
> Stretching and using a mild relaxer
> ...



I don't do much protective styling so for me, maintaining thickness is about fighting off damage areas by paying close attention to deep conditioning and managing breakage.


----------



## Solitude (Jul 26, 2011)

bumping! I know more relaxed ladies have thick hair.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jul 26, 2011)

I did do a video on hair thickening tips 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blZU7R65y4M


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 4, 2011)

Bump......

Sent from my Comet


----------



## sylver2 (Aug 4, 2011)

my thick hair is definitely genetics. ive had thick hair all my life. my mom had thick hair. i never appreciated until now.  i use to try to hide how thick my hair was by wearing it flat and bone straight.


----------



## TLC1020 (Aug 5, 2011)

Same here... never appreciated it until now... back in undergrad I used wish for thin fine strands.. Now I love my thick hair.. As long as it is healthy I'm good 



sylver2 said:


> my thick hair is definitely genetics. ive had thick hair all my life. my mom had thick hair. i never appreciated until now.  i use to try to hide how thick my hair was by wearing it flat and bone straight.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 13, 2011)

Bumping.....


----------



## NIN4eva (Aug 13, 2011)

I have fine strands, so for me deep conditioning, not brushing/detangling soaking wet hair and staying away from heat styling entirely has been the key. When I'm 8+ weeks post I style my hair by moisturizing, sealing then sleeping in flexirods.


----------



## SmileyNY (Aug 13, 2011)

My Hair Before: 




My fro!!! <3

My regimen:

Texlaxing (Lye Relaxer)
Weekly Co-washing & DC
Air Drying
Flat Irons only 2-3 times a Year
Moisture & sealing (Giovanni Leave-In + Castor oil on ends)
Protein 10 days before touchups
Silk Sleep Bonnet 

I probably should, but I don't do much protective styling. I wear my hair out about 50% of the time. When I wear a bun or clip, it's only b/c I want my hair off of my neck. 

Pics:

This picture is from February.





This picture is from April. 





My hair has grown a little since then. It's about time for me to do a length check. I want to do one this week or next week.   



Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## SmileyNY (Aug 13, 2011)

Oops... I just read the "fully relaxed" disclaimer. Does that mean women who are relaxed bone straight?

IMO, because a relaxer has touched every strand of my hair... I am fully relaxed


----------



## Angelicus (Aug 13, 2011)

This is an awesome thread. I feel like the ugly duckling of the bunch 

Before you began your HHJ, what did your hair look like?
*A hot mess:**




(my mom would relax all the hair, including the previously relaxed hair, which left me with neck-length, damaged hair)*





*I began to start taking care of my hair and it started looking decent, but it was still limp and still had no hair in the back (c. 2001-2003).  *

What do you think contributed to your thick hair?
*1. Relaxer application: I don't tex-lax my hair because I wasn't getting uniform results. However, I do not consider my hair relaxed bone straight. (my favorite right now is Linange Butter Relaxer).  I relax about 4-5 times a year. I do what I can to prevent overlapping by applying a conditioner to my previously relaxed hair and ends. Even before I was using this brand, I would always use a deep conditioner or neutralizing conditioner immediately after rinsing out the relaxer. 

2. Styling: I do not own a blowfryer. That's not a typo... Just say no.  I also can count how many times on one hand that I use a brush per year. I only flat iron the new growth of my hair. I love roller setting or air drying in a bun. I wrap my hair sparingly.




(old pic of a rollerset c. 2007?)

3. Conditioning. I always make sure I use a quality deep conditioner (like Aubrey Organics GPB) that will give slip. I usually condition my hair in sections and leave it on for at least 10 minutes with heat before rinsing. I detangle my hair with a shower comb while rinsing. I like doing pre-shampoo treatments and massage with food items like mayonnaise, oil, eggs, honey, etc.-- it immediately started looking healthy and thicker just after one application of mayo! I also do not lighten my hair.

4. I wear my hair big - I guess it's like an optical illusion, my hair looks longer when it's big so I try to wear it curly as much as I can  





(one of my most recent pictures)
If I can think of anything else, I'll be sure to edit this post. 
*


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks (Aug 13, 2011)

Angelicus Ugly duckling?? You are so beautiful and your hair looks good!


----------



## Angelicus (Aug 14, 2011)

RoseTintedCheeks said:


> @Angelicus Ugly duckling?? You are so beautiful and your hair looks good!


Oh yea! LHCF turned me into a swan! :reddancer: Thanks everyone.


----------



## HauteHippie (Aug 14, 2011)

BeautifulFlower said:


> I did do a video on hair thickening tips
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blZU7R65y4M



BeautifulFlower

Great video! I really liked what you said at the end about breakage. I only get a little during detangling, but I basically freak out and wonder if it's normal.

And... you are very, very pretty!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 23, 2011)

Bump.....

Sent from my Comet


----------



## reeko43 (Aug 24, 2011)

I totally missed this thread before.  Beautiful hair everyone!!


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 31, 2011)

Bumping..

My next relaxer date is creeping up on me, so I'm re-reading a lot of threads....

Sent from my Comet


----------



## danysedai (Aug 31, 2011)

I relaxed my front yesterday (first time I self relax). My hairstylist is sick and will be for some time, so as it's been 10 weeks after my last relaxer, I relaxed the front, parted from ear to ear. I can handle the back better with rollers and a flat iron. I want to hold on like this until end of October that way my hair in the front will have a 2 month newgrowth and 4 months in the back. Crazy! but I did it 
I based my scalp, used Mizani Honey Shield in the lengths and also on the exposed hair on the back that was not going to be relaxed. I used my Affirm Mild relaxer.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## divachyk (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm due for a TU in ~3 weeks. Can not wait!


----------



## Spin (Sep 9, 2011)

divachyk do you still use Phyto?


----------



## divachyk (Sep 9, 2011)

Spin - I never went through with the Phyto after reading mixed reviews. I have been using Design Essentials for about 3 yrs now.


----------



## Spin (Sep 9, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Spin - I never went through with the Phyto after reading mixed reviews. I have been using Design Essentials for about 3 yrs now.



Thanks. I was researching Phyto and I saw some of your old posts. I have been using Design Essentials as well.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 14, 2011)

Bump bump bump

Sent from my Comet


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 20, 2011)

Any relaxed newbies/lurkers need to contribute?

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Pink Pearls (Sep 21, 2011)

Before you began your HHJ, what did your hair look like? It was long and thick, until I started going to the salon. Later, it became dry and my ends were always split.

What do you think contributed to your thick hair? I’ve always had thick hair, but it’s gotten thicker and longer due to: deep conditioning, air drying, stretching, keeping it moisturized and being my own stylist.

Any other tips/tricks/techniques you can think of?  I tried henna a few times, but my hair became too thick. Also, products with Panthenol as one of the top ingredients makes my hair appear thicker...I avoid these. I also eat a lot of salmon, fruit & veggies, exercise, vitamins and drink lots of water.


----------



## Solitude (Sep 21, 2011)

Pink Pearls

Your hair looks great!


----------



## Pink Pearls (Sep 21, 2011)

Solitude said:


> Pink Pearls
> 
> Your hair looks great!



Thanks Solitude! Your hair looks great as well.


Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## janeemat (Sep 21, 2011)

Pink Pearls said:


> Before you began your HHJ, what did your hair look like? It was long and thick, until I started going to the salon. Later, it became dry and my ends were always split.
> 
> What do you think contributed to your thick hair? I’ve always had thick hair, but it’s gotten thicker and longer due to: deep conditioning, air drying, stretching, keeping it moisturized and being my own stylist.
> 
> Any other tips/tricks/techniques you can think of? I tried henna a few times, but my hair became too thick. Also, products with Panthenol as one of the top ingredients makes my hair appear thicker...I avoid these. I also eat a lot of salmon, fruit & veggies, exercise, vitamins and drink lots of water.


 
Your hair is beautiufl!


----------



## Pink Pearls (Sep 21, 2011)

janeemat said:


> Your hair is beautiufl!



Thanks Janeemat! Your hair is also beautiful.


Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 29, 2011)

Bump!

Gorgeous and THICK relaxed hair ladies!  

Sent from my Comet


----------



## HauteHippie (Sep 29, 2011)

Pink Pearls

I am majorly drooling over your hair! It's so lush and shiny!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 5, 2011)

Bump bump bump

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Britt (Oct 5, 2011)

@Pink Pearls your hair is beautiful !!! How often do you relax?


----------



## Pink Pearls (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you! I relax 2 - 3 times a year. I'm currently 5 months post and will probably relax next month.


Brittster said:


> @Pink Pearls your hair is beautiful !!! How often do you relax?


----------



## SmileyNY (Oct 6, 2011)

Pink Pearls Your hair is gorgeous! I love the way your curls fell. I've been thinking about cutting down on my relaxers. Currently I relax 4 times a year. I'm thinking about cutting down to 2 or 3.

Sent from my iPhone. It does EVERYTHING  ...except make calls


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Oct 6, 2011)

divachyk & Spin how are you ladies liking Design Essentials? Do you use a lye or no-lye version? I recently purchased a Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp w/ olive oil & shea butter relaxer (no-lye).

If either of you (or anyone else in this thread!) has used DE Sensitive Scalp no-lye, has it gotten your hair bone straight? If you haven't tried Sensitive Scalp, for those that use Design Essentials relaxers, what were the results of the one that you used? How straight did it get your new growth?


----------



## divachyk (Oct 6, 2011)

outspokenwallflower said:


> @divachyk & @Spin how are you ladies liking Design Essentials? Do you use a lye or no-lye version? I recently purchased a Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp w/ olive oil & shea butter relaxer (no-lye).
> 
> If either of you (or anyone else in this thread!) has used DE Sensitive Scalp no-lye, has it gotten your hair bone straight? If you haven't tried Sensitive Scalp, for those that use Design Essentials relaxers, what were the results of the one that you used? How straight did it get your new growth?



outspokenwallflower - I really like Design Essentials but I've only used regular and low-lye sensitive scalp. I like how regular processes my hair bone straight but it not easy on my scalp. The sensitive scalp low lye gets my hair straight but not bone straight but it is easy on my scalp. I'm content with either. I just ensure my scalp is based really good before getting regular.


----------



## Spin (Oct 6, 2011)

outspokenwallflower said:


> divachyk & Spin how are you ladies liking Design Essentials? Do you use a lye or no-lye version? I recently purchased a Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp w/ olive oil & shea butter relaxer (no-lye).
> 
> If either of you (or anyone else in this thread!) has used DE Sensitive Scalp no-lye, has it gotten your hair bone straight? If you haven't tried Sensitive Scalp, for those that use Design Essentials relaxers, what were the results of the one that you used? How straight did it get your new growth?



I like it so far. I use the sensitive scalp version. However, I don't know if it is low lye or no lye. I haven't experienced much breakage and I still have body after a fresh perm.


----------



## lana (Oct 6, 2011)

I use Mizani Lye...I'm texlaxed...late entering this thread. 

But my secret to thick hair is 1) Texlax don't relax - leave the relaxer on for 5 minutes, no smoothing
2) Mane & Tail Conditioner - it works, I went from ear length to BSL and I blame LHCF and Mane & Tail


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 12, 2011)

outspokenwallflower said:


> @divachyk & @Spin how are you ladies liking Design Essentials? Do you use a lye or no-lye version? I recently purchased a Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp w/ olive oil & shea butter relaxer (no-lye).
> 
> If either of you (or anyone else in this thread!) has used DE Sensitive Scalp no-lye, has it gotten your hair bone straight? If you haven't tried Sensitive Scalp, for those that use Design Essentials relaxers, what were the results of the one that you used? How straight did it get your new growth?



outspokenwallflower - I self-relax with Design Essentials Sensitive scalp every 14 weeks and it gets me bone straight every time.

I have a self-relaxing album in my fotki with pics.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Oct 12, 2011)

sunnieb your results were absolutely gorgeous! Thank you for the response


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 26, 2011)

Bump bump bump


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 6, 2011)

Any more? 

Sent from my Comet


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 20, 2011)

Bumping....

Sent from my Comet


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 8, 2011)

Bumping

Sent from my Comet


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm 13 weeks post so I airdried my hair in 4 braids to stretch my newgrowth.  I didn't intend to go to sleep with the braids in because I don't like braidouts.  However, I fell asleep and ended up with some pretty thick relaxed hair!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 1, 2012)

thanks for bumping this!  i am so going to try for a 10-12 week relaxer stretch.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 10, 2012)

bump.......


----------



## Loving (Jan 24, 2012)

Bumping, bumping, bumping


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm not relaxed but you ladies have some beautiful hair


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 1, 2012)

More pics please!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 4, 2012)

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 21, 2012)

Bump

I need a little inspiration today!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Mar 21, 2012)

This is a little time line that I did in 2009  I'm so ashamed of my hair when I first started...too much heat, dc'ing not often enough and NO moisture.....My hair was so ugly!!!  And it was also color treated......

Stretching relaxers, little to no heat, and not wearing my hair "straight" have helped me TREMENDOUSLY!!!  Whenever I wear my hair "out" I wear it curly so it looks shorter than it really is, but it's not rubbing on my clothes.....I had a setback in 2009 because I got addicted to wearing it out and went back to heat so I had to cut it back to shoulder length....(I was loving shocking people with the length of my hair)

End of 2009 wearing it out ALLL the time!






Had to cut it back....but I still had lots of thickness, so I was happy with it.....and I went HARD back on my Protective styling.....I almost always wear buns, ponies, or phony ponies.....




(I can't even find of 2010 pic of my hair out...it was that short)
But it was still thick.....










my hair now, 2012.....still PS'ing, DC EVERY week....If I wear my hair out (curly) I MUST PS for at least two weeks after to baby it......And I relax about ever 12 weeks at the least....My hair has always been thick, I just killed it and couldn't retain length cause I was killing it with too much heat and not enough care.  Oh one more thing...I NEVER put heat on it twice in one styling session.....if I curl, I don't blowdry it too (air dry only) if that makes sense.....if I rollerset, I don't worry about flatironing my roots....I want to be like yall ladies when I grow up.....LOL!!!


----------



## Britt (Mar 21, 2012)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> I think what REALLY helped me when I was relaxed was STRETCHING my relaxers, and NOT overlapping.
> 
> I used to stretch and try to go at least 12 weeks post every touchup. 10 weeks post the minimum. When I did that, my hair started thickening up. When I REALLY saw improvement it was when I not only stretched my relaxers, but also started using a MILD relaxer instead of a regular strength. That did WONDERS for my hair. My hair thrived and grew to be the longest it had ever been.
> 
> ...


 

I agree with this, some people just have fine hair ... period. It's fine when it's relaxed and fine when it's natural. I too have been searching for a magical formula to thicken my relaxed hair but I think it's time I accept it is what it is  I do know that relaxing as frequently as I've been doing (every 8-10 wks) for the past few years def contributed to my hair thinning some. So I've gone back to relaxing no sooner than 16 wks. If I keep relaxing I'd like to continue doing so with a touch up every 16-20 wks if I can push it. I also found a hair dresser that does not over lap, so I think i'll stick with her for relaxers going forward.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 18, 2012)

While there are no real "secrets" to thick relaxed hair, I think I'm seeing a common theme in here:

*stretch relaxers

*little to no heat

*cowashing

*some kind of protective styling

I also see that alot of us self-relax.  Maybe that has something to do with it?  I know you can find a good salon to do them for you.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 23, 2012)

Bumping

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (May 25, 2012)

Combing my hair this morning and thought about this thread.  No thin, breaking relaxed hair here!





Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## danysedai (May 25, 2012)

I've always had thick hair (and a lot) but ever since I stopped relaxing bone straight (not by choice, my stylist died in December and the last relaxer she did for me was in June 2011, all the relaxers I had after that by 3 other people I was extremely underprocessed, until I did a corrective myself with DH's help). I find that my hair is thicker now. I rarely flat iron the entire length, only the newgrowth after rollersetting and although my hair is layered, I try to dust the ends and keep the bottom even (no V shape).


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 27, 2012)

This is one of my favorite threads!

So inspirational!  

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 27, 2012)

Since I've started incorporating tea in my regimen, I swear my hair feels thicker (just seems to have more volume).


----------



## SmileyNY (Jul 27, 2012)

Texlax & 3-4 month stretches. 2-Step protein treatment a week before relaxers.  

Other than that, I take care of my hair just as a person with natural hair would. 

Cowash/DC weekly. 
Moisturize & seal daily. 
Castor oil on my ends. 
No heat... I only flat iron twice a year & blow dry occasionally
Low manipulation... Aside from the huge plastic comb that I use in the shower, I only use combs to part. 

My secret weapon for detangling is the Tangle Tamer (Not teaser!). It easily removes tangles with low manipulation, no breakage, and it also removes shed hair. Win win win. Even though it's intended for use on kids, this thing has been a life saver during long stretches. 







Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jul 27, 2012)

sunnieb said:
			
		

> Combing my hair this morning and thought about this thread.  No thin, breaking relaxed hair here!
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF



sunnieb My hair wants to be your hair when it grows up!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jul 27, 2012)

Believe it or not....my hair is in a banana clip in this picture......just a rollerset on Orange perm rods airdried......


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 27, 2012)

crlsweetie912 -  Gorgeous!  I need to dig out my banana clip.  I haven't worn it in a while.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## fatimablush (Jul 27, 2012)

such beautiful hair..


----------



## divachyk (Jul 28, 2012)

Nix08 tea in my regi makes for softer hair with slip. I went from using it on wash day to spritzing with it as a daily refresher.


----------



## lovebug10 (Jul 28, 2012)

i got it from my mama! 

but really though thickness was genetic for me. However, looking back on my hair journey there were times my hair was brittle and paper thin. And it was those times that I was using too much heat or over manipulation.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok, looks like I'm going to have to go lurk in the tea rinse thread.....


----------



## growbaby (Jul 29, 2012)

Oooo meeee! 

Before you began your HHJ, what did your hair look like?  My hair had always been a lil long (APLish) untill I went of to college(2009). After my sophomore yr it was a broken pitiful NL-SL 

What do you think contributed to your thick hair?  Genetics, LHCF, stretching relaxers, limiting direct heat.

Any other tips/tricks/techniques you can think of?  The only thing that has proven to work for me is consistency 

Finally, PICS! Come on ladies, show of those pics of your thick relaxed hair!! Doesn't matter if you're EL, WL, or anywhere in between.

Before my HHJ 2011:









And here are current pics: 











This is a pic from today of my air dried hair


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 29, 2012)

growbaby - gorgeous hair!!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 10, 2012)

Bumping just because.....

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## TheNDofUO (Aug 10, 2012)

I can't remember if I posted here or not. But for me its mainly genetics, stretching relaxers and using Lye relaxers. 

My hair has always been thick mainly because I always stretched my relaxers, protective styled with braids and later weaves, and I used to only blow dry once a month never straighten.

My avatar is a two day old rollerset that I wore in '50s pincurls for the first two days.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 6, 2012)

Bump bump bump

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## bhndbrwneyes (Oct 24, 2012)

do the booty bump


----------



## hillytmj (Nov 3, 2012)

no direct heat and low manipulation


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 12, 2013)

Bumping for the newbies!


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 12, 2013)

No direct heat, protective styles, stretch relaxers, vitamins - yea yea sounds like a broken record but it works


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 13, 2013)

not to sound like an a-hole.. but genetics for me.. Thats the only reason I relax, because My natural hair is way toooo thick, I get it from my dad side.. because my mom hair is fine and curly, not thin though.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 13, 2013)

I've always had thick hair. When I was natural, it was a nightmare, it was overly thick & curly. I think what helps me keep it thick is that I don't relax too often. Before researching about healthy hair, I used 2 always wear my hair out, color my hair a lot & sometimes not sleep with a scarf on. But what I did do right was unintentionally relaxing my hair 1 to 2x a year. I think had I not stretched my relaxers on top of all the other crap I did to my hair, I think it would have thined out; regardless if I am natural thick head. Thank goodness I found this site in time

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## NaiyaAi (Jan 13, 2013)

Protective styling and using heat only when I rollerset have saved my ends. My hair always grew in thick, the problem was retaining that thickness throughout the entire length of my hair.


----------



## soonergirl (Feb 15, 2013)

bump bump......


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 15, 2013)

Texlaxing and very minimal heat usage (roots only, only immediately after rollersetting).


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 15, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> No direct heat, protective styles, stretch relaxers, vitamins - yea yea sounds like a broken record but it works


 
This is _exactly_ what I do, soooo if it ain't broke.......


----------



## HoneyA (Feb 15, 2013)

When I was relaxed/curly permed my hair got thicker and heavier from:

DCing with with heat alternating moisture and light protein every other week
Jheri Redding protein treatments every 6-8 weeks. If not I'd use conditioner and eggs.
Going 16 to 20 weeks between touch ups
Moisturising my ends
Applying castor oil to the scalp and to my ends
Light trims 2x a year for a nice hemline
Bunning or some other PS 99% of the time for about 2 years
Taking HSN vitamins


----------



## GoodMernin (Feb 16, 2013)

I am a brand new relaxer after being natural for nearly 11-12 yrs. I'm currently 5 weeks post. I've always had very thick hair.

I use Linange and still have texture after washing.

I used heat the day after relaxing and haven't bothered to use it since then because it is usually in a bun or high messy pony.

I seal and moisturize nightly and sometimes skip nights if I feel my hair is moisturized enough and just put cream on the ends.

I'm enjoying the "relaxer challenge" as I call it because I feel like I mastered natural and now I want to see if I can master relaxed hair since I have learned so many new things from you healthy hair ladies. 

These are my very first pics.


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Feb 16, 2013)

For me the 2 mains thing were:

Stretching my relaxer to 12 wks (longer than that I get breakage)

Using oil (coconut, grapeseed, etc) to protect my relaxed hair from getting processed when applying relaxer to my new growth


----------



## LovelyBwonderful (Feb 16, 2013)

GoodMernin said:


> I am a brand new relaxer after being natural for nearly 11-12 yrs. I'm currently 5 weeks post. I've always had very thick hair.
> 
> I use Linange and still have texture after washing.
> 
> ...



Hi there! would you like to be my relaxed hair buddy? lol no but I am almost in the same situation as you as in I'm newly relaxed (hasn't even been a week yet lol) after being natural for years. I like you felt I had mastered my natural hair and wanted to try my hand w my hair relaxed. I'm planning on trying to roller set more than blow dry. Good luck! and Happy hair growing


----------



## GoodMernin (Feb 16, 2013)

LovelyBwonderful said:


> Hi there! would you like to be my relaxed hair buddy? lol no but I am almost in the same situation as you as in I'm newly relaxed (hasn't even been a week yet lol) after being natural for years. I like you felt I had mastered my natural hair and wanted to try my hand w my hair relaxed. I'm planning on trying to roller set more than blow dry. Good luck! and Happy hair growing



Sure!

Are you gonna show your roller set results?

I haven't tried that just yet cause I've been kinda lazy. 

I'm surprised that I still have hair on my head with my lazy butt.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 16, 2013)

Relaxed ladies who don't have thin, limp, see-through hair - what's your secret???  
I dont think I have a secret. I think I have just been hiding my hair while trying my best to take care of it and it has been working. 
Prior to my journey, three things I did right were stretching every 10-12 weeks, dc-ing under steam and rollersetting. 
*After starting my journey:*
- I realized while I love straight roots, I also love not seeing chipped hair in the sink
-Greatly reduced using cones as my hair chips when using em. I try to stay with water based ones as they are working well with sealing.
-Upped the usage of Keratin weekly or monthly as I like veggie proteins, but since I have medium to thick strands, keratin and collagen really only work best.
-Stopped using hard proteins and maintained with light ones regularly
-Now using Lye relaxer only and protecting them strands drastically when relaxing
-Using more natural products 
-Learning sulphates give me better results than non-sulphates, but Im sticking with my non-sulphates.
-PS 100% (no time for fun)
-Seeing that silk protein is great for my low po hair
-Investing in a seamless comb
-Learning self-trimming
-Learning that hair-typing is wack and using products based on hair condition. All my products are for really dry or dry/damaged hair. Never just for damaged hair though. Big difference.

Before you began your HHJ, what did your hair look like?
Super thin and see through. Always APL never failed. Because my hair is thick, it would take longer to dry under a dryer and the roots needed extra blowing. Glad I made the blower a *side chick* that I call 1-2x a year now.

What do you think contributed to your thick hair?
Me, Myself and I and Google. Knowledge really is power 

Any other tips/tricks/techniques you can think of?
Dont believe the hype. 
Also invested in a good flat iron that I have yet to see breakage with. 
Heat is not the enemy; your usage and your products are

My Thumbnail is my current length


----------



## sharice (Feb 17, 2013)

-Using a mild relaxer/texlaxing as opposed to relaxing bone straight with a super strength relaxer 
-accidently stretching relaxers by not remembering when the last relaxer was and being to lazy to have someone relax my hair
-regular use of deep conditioners whether i need them or not cause an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of the cure
-also i was born with stupid thick hair. 
-using heat sparingly cuz most of the time i aint trying to impress anyone anyway


----------



## mochalocks (Feb 18, 2013)

mzbrown said:


> I've always had thick hair (mom says I get it from my dad). Before finding LHCF my family had me convinced it was a curse. Stylist used to tell me how thick it was like it was a curse ( I even had a stylist use thinning shears to thin my hair when I was 17). I can't wait to get my hair super healthy so I can show off my thickness like the rest of you ladies. Great thread!



same here I've always had thick hair, and when I was younger the hairstylists used to make feel like my thick hair was bad.  "ew,  your hair is so thick".blah blah. I used to really think it was bad to have thick hair.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 18, 2013)

mochalocks said:


> same here I've always had thick hair, and when I was younger the hairstylists used to make feel like my thick hair was bad. "ew, your hair is so thick".blah blah. I used to really think it was bad to have thick hair.


 
Yeah, I give my mom kudos for dealing with my hair back then.  I had sooo much hair!  The only time it was thin and wispy was when I overprocessed it within an inch of its life.   And even then, I STILL had more hair than most.

Now I know so much better!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Feb 18, 2013)

Cherry89 said:


> not to sound like an a-hole.. but genetics for me.. Thats the only reason I relax, because My natural hair is way toooo thick, I get it from my dad side.. because my mom hair is fine and curly, not thin though.



AGREED! My hair is been thick my entire life. Which I love, my only thing is that I wish I had thick strands. My strands are baby fine and tangle like a *BLEEP*. Its pretty annoying .


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Jun 19, 2013)

I think I have medium density hair. The tips I learned to help thicken the hair or make it appear thicker is stretching relaxers for at least 12 weeks and air drying hair into styles.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 8, 2014)

Bump! 

I'm getting a good layer of newgrowth, so I need some styling ideas.


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 8, 2014)

Didn't know there was a thread for this!!!!
Thanks sunnieb

My hair is going in a big fat air dried bun. It's gone like hayle pulling it back tomorrow.


----------



## Jewell (Apr 17, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> AGREED! My hair is been thick my entire life. Which I love, my only thing is that I wish I had thick strands. My strands are baby fine and tangle like a *BLEEP*. Its pretty annoying .



^ Chica you took the words right outta my mouth!! Individual strands can be as fine as my infant son's hair, and he is type 3a/3b. But as for the entire head of hair, I have broken combs off in this hair while natural and while relaxed. I tried the natural thing twice as an adult and it is too.much.work. I could only comb it when soaking wet, yadah yadah. 

I like low maintenance hair. Had to do wayyy too much to my hair to feel put together when I was natural, and my face is not befitting of a wild, free, shrunken fro as much as I love them. And heat was a no-go due to reversion and the fact that I'm prone to splits from heat. So for the foreseeable future, I will mildly relax this hair and air-dry it like I have done for so many years. 

For me, reducing the number of touch-ups per year led to even thicker relaxed hair than I already had...it was weave weft thick when I was touching up every 8-10 weeks, so when I began stretching 4-6 months regularly, I was really impressed with what stretching can do for the health of relaxed hair. I will never let anyone else relax my hair.

I remind myself constantly that I became a complete DIY'er for a reason. I'm growing out some "thinner than I'd like" ends cuz I was slightly over processed when I got a virgin relaxer in 06/2012. I was preg and sick so I let a stylist do it. Still regret it though it came out nice. She processed and smoothed me longer than I ever would do myself. On a slow mission to grow out about 6" of hair I will gradually trim off. I only use mild relaxers as it is because my hair is fine and takes very little time to straighten. 

I'm stretching 12-16 weeks at a time to avoid overlapping and to reduce how much I apply chemicals to my hair and scalp in a given year. I'm all for being "responsible" with relaxer use (or any chemical straightening system applied to hair/skin like Liscio, BKT, Japanese Thermal, etc). I used to go 5-6 months between relaxers, then I noticed too much matting was going on, which can lead to breakage. 12-16 weeks is perfect for me.


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 18, 2014)

Subscribing


----------



## halfindian (Apr 21, 2014)

TamaraShaniece said:


> I think I have medium density hair. The tips I learned to help thicken the hair or make it appear thicker is stretching relaxers for at least 12 weeks and air drying hair into styles.



Ditto on air drying and stretching. More so air drying. Whenever I leave the salon my hair looks so thin and weak. However once I wash it at home and air dry it all the thickness reappears. My hair is naturally thin though. It only looked thick when natural because of the curls. When my natural hair was wet you could see how thin it really was.

I'd have to say air drying, finger combing/detangling, stretching relaxers and deep conditioning.


----------



## halfindian (Apr 21, 2014)

Sorry here are my pics.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 21, 2014)

halfindian love your ponytail!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 21, 2014)

halfindian said:


> Sorry here are my pics.



halfindian

Your hair looks exactly like mines.


----------



## fifigirl (Jun 12, 2015)

bumping this thread.....any relaxed heads have anything to add?


----------



## KenyafromCT (Mar 17, 2017)

sunnieb said:


> I'll start:
> 
> Before you began your HHJ, what did your hair look like?  My hair broke off if I looked at it too hard!    I had hair, but it was dry.  When I'd go to the salon, my hair would get over-processed and slicked down.  I looked like a wet seal.
> 
> ...




Wowow!!!☺

Beautiful!!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 17, 2017)

@KenyafromCT Thank you!

Wow is right!  I used to really have fun trying different styles with my hair.  I need to get back to that.  I tend to wear the same 2 styles now.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Mar 17, 2017)

sunnieb said:


> @KenyafromCT Thank you!
> 
> Wow is right!  I used to really have fun trying different styles with my hair.  I need to get back to that.  I tend to wear the same 2 styles now.



I'm being so darn lazy and need to relax this rats nest of mine! I literally have an afro underneath my relaxed hair!! So much to tackle!!! I am working 3-11 and might just do it tonight! Enough is enough!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 17, 2017)

KenyafromCT said:


> I'm being so darn lazy and need to relax this rats nest of mine! I literally have an afro underneath my relaxed hair!! So much to tackle!!! I am working 3-11 and might just do it tonight! Enough is enough!



Relax it!  When it's no longer fun, it's time to relax - literally and figuratively.


----------



## Daina (Mar 19, 2017)

Even though I am natural I enjoyed reading through this thread and loved the pics! Relaxed or natural seeing healthy hair is always inspiring. Nice job relaxed sistahs!


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 17, 2018)

Bump.....

Great tips in here even though it's old.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Aug 17, 2018)

sunnieb said:


> Bump.....
> 
> Great tips in here even though it's old.


The old posts seem to be the gems.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Aug 18, 2018)

Relaxed ladies who don't have thin, limp, see-through hair - what's your secret???  

*I don’t think I really have a secret, I also have hair that’s a bit odd since it’s extremely fine. *

Before you began your HHJ, what did your hair look like?

*Something like this:


via Imgflip Meme Generator

Or this:


via Imgflip Meme Generator
*
What do you think contributed to your thick hair?

*I was never really convinced I had thick hair, although I do remember my mom snapping brushes and combs off in my hair as a child, and her complaining about how thick and fluffy it was.

I’m more than sure it’s just how my hair texture is, and even how African American hair texture is as well. While it is cotton textured it has an incredible ability to fluff up and look very thick. *

Any other tips/tricks/techniques you can think of?

*•Keep your hands out of your hair
•Decrease manipulation
•Trim rather sparingly, and at the right time
•Stay active, Stay healthy
•If you have very fine textured hair, so most if not all of your detangling in the shower*

Finally, PICS! Come on ladies, show of those pics of your thick relaxed hair!!  Doesn't matter if you're EL, WL, or anywhere in between.

*This is usually what my hair looks like about 50-60% dry, still reasonably damp


via Imgflip Meme Generator

The thickness is still very much there from the roots to about mid back length, and as my hair goes dow further it does have tapering. Which I expect considering those are longest and oldest pieces of hair. 

However when my hair is allowed to completely fluff up, after gently blow drying, or separating every last individual hair as they air dry, and my hair hasn’t been weighed down with product, it tends to look like this:


via Imgflip Meme Generator

So it’s rather thick. It’s easily weighed down however, so that look may last me a day, or two. As soon as I moisturize or add anything it will flatten out. 

I’m prone to buildup almost every few days, and my hair is insanely fine so Most times I rarely see my hair fluff up to its maximum potential. But I’m okay with that. 

It’s usually bunned up so I see no point in worrying about it. 
*


----------

